# SiriusXM to file Chap 11 Bankruptcy



## suds1228 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sure you've heard...SiriusXM potentially to file Chap 11 Bankruptcy. Echostar attempting takeover. Any ideas on how this will affect satillite radio providers? HD radio is likely grining. Those of you on the deep inside may have some insight.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Although we're a seperate company than Sirius XM, the company I work for runs the XM for Business service out of the office I'm in, and we don't know sh** about what's going on 

All I do know is that XM has started sucking more and more due to the commercials they inject, even though you already pay for it which is BS. If someone is able to take over hopefully that won't happen any longer.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

What am I going to listen to if there's no more satellite radio?


----------



## suds1228 (Apr 22, 2008)

For real! Where am I going to get all my hair metal in its awesome randomness?


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope it sticks around. I hate commercials. Local radio does not play music in the mornings...


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

restructuring process.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> restructuring process.


If it involves adding commercials to my sirius for revenue, Im dropping my subscription


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> All I do know is that XM has started sucking more and more due to the commercials they inject, even though you already pay for it which is BS. If someone is able to take over hopefully that won't happen any longer.


How about tests of the EAS on music channels, Dude, srsly, do they even know what EAS tones do? how any ****ing XM radios have tone boards in them now?

I'm canceling the script in the car, It sounds horrible to me and I don't use it enough to justify the increased cost. Still love it in the shop though.

So if anyone has a sat ready alpine, I'll have an XM rig available soon


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL I was with Xm since the first month.... when Playboy went off air & switched (4 month break) to Sirius, I had BOTH side by side on my CDA-7897 (kind acool to have XM1=XM & XM2 = Sirius, even though Alpine said "can't happen")...

I compared them side by side for 2 months... no competition.. Sirius was better... But then I am not a sports nut, so the sports guys would love XM... for the most part. 

I doubt XM/Sirius will fold... they will just expand & charge more...

HD radio is a joke... same yak-yak-yak morning drive time & crappy "controlled" playlists... no thanks... & it does not sound "HD"...

Rob


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

suds1228 said:


> I'm sure you've heard...SiriusXM potentially to file Chap 11 Bankruptcy. Echostar attempting takeover. Any ideas on how this will affect satillite radio providers? HD radio is likely grining. Those of you on the deep inside may have some insight.


Echostar wants it, echostar will get it. I think they owe Dish $175 million in 5 days?
D* can't afford to buy it, the only reason they aren't part of E* right now is the FCC. Unlikely that Sir/Xm will be able to come out from under Ch11 solvent since the revenue stream of new car sales dried up. That was all that was keeping xm and sirius alive. 
I doubt anyone other than a satTV provider has any major interest in buying it.


----------



## suds1228 (Apr 22, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> LOL I was with Xm since the first month.... when Playboy went off air & switched (4 month break) to Sirius, I had BOTH side by side on my CDA-7897 (kind acool to have XM1=XM & XM2 = Sirius, even though Alpine said "can't happen")...
> 
> I compared them side by side for 2 months... no competition.. Sirius was better... But then I am not a sports nut, so the sports guys would love XM... for the most part.
> 
> ...


We have XM in the house for over a year now and I really like it. Good to an HD radio opinion. Never had the pleasure to listen myself. The concept of commercials in "HD" never appealed to me.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

I had XM in my last car but once I sold it I decided against transferring it over to the new car. I loved the programming and wide range of stations but the quality of the sound was comparable to a low bit rate internet radio station playing over a set of computer speakers, hell FM sound like 100 times better!


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Have XM in the shop friekin love it. Have HD in the car works great in Houston. The classical Ch. was iffy now comes in loud and clear and when they are talking I just up to .2 back to music + in Houston the .2 and up have almost no commercials.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

So nobody thinks that paying Oprah 100 billion(not really, but alot of $) dollars a year for 52 hours of "live" taped programing or Howard Stern and his 500 million 10 year contract or whatever they they get has anything to do with it?


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I got rid of XM over 5 years ago and havent looked back since

Complete garbage sound.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

oprah was a waste for the reason u stated. martha stewart may have been as well, but stern brought listeners, not just for him but the others on his channels as well. 500 million or whatever it is for 5 years may seem excessive, but the listeners that have joined since his arrival has more than paid his salary. with this bankruptcy, this gives the new owners a chance to go back over the contracts to determine whats best for the company as they see fit.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I forgot about Martha. I would have to say giving it away with new car purchase did more for subscriptions than Stern after the first few months he was on. I am an OG Sirius subscriber and I don't care about how "good" it sounds because that's not why I like it. There is nothing better than going from Cali to Florida with out EVER touching the radio except to turn it up or down.


----------



## thbugman (May 27, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I forgot about Martha. I would have to say giving it away with new car purchase did more for subscriptions than Stern after the first few months he was on. I am an OG Sirius subscriber and I don't care about how "good" it sounds because that's not why I like it. There is nothing better than going from Cali to Florida with out EVER touching the radio except to turn it up or down.



I agree, the fact that i don't have to listen to commercials. Also all the different content available 24/7 is fantastic! I've been sold since they sent the satellites into orbit!!


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

i had sirius for a few years but canceled it shortly after the 'channel merger' that happened earlier this year. there were only a handful of channels i listened to on a regular basis and all but one were replaced wit their xm counterpart. i will say that stern was the main reason i bought sirius in the first place but he is hot worth $14 a month.

luckily for me the sirius boobs keep calling and emailing me to start it up again. last offer was 5 free months w/ free activation. whoopiee. they won't see a dime from me. they should never have been charging an "activation" fee to begin with. i paid for the tuner and i would be paying for the service, but first i would have to pay to turn on the tuner i just paid for? no thanks.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel slightly bad for the "lifetime subscription" guys that paid $250-$300 for the service. I paid 3 months at a time, but when they went to commercials, which was their main selling point, I had to ask myself, why pay for a glorified fm service??


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm always swapping vehicles and radios, and every time I activate a new one they are trying to hustle me into extended plans for all my other radios (I think I have 5 at the moment) and upgraded services. 
Hey lady- I'm just want this radio turned on!
I'm glad I have decided to pass on the "lifetime" service... although I doubt anyone would lose the service if the go banko. If they did that, they would have to cut off every single subscriber contract regardless of length, and there goes the customer base. There's too much money in infrastructure for it not to be restructured in some fashion without wiping out the subscribers and killing the whole thing. 
Hey, I know... Let's just let the government bail them out. :toilet:


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I feel slightly bad for the "lifetime subscription" guys that paid $250-$300 for the service. I paid 3 months at a time, but when they went to commercials, which was their main selling point, I had to ask myself, why pay for a glorified fm service??


I don't 

5x 12 = 60

60 x $10 = $600

most've probably gotten their money's worth.

they've got a new 'suitor'

Reuters) - A group of Sirius XM Radio Inc creditors will seek to remove Chief Executive Mel Karmazin if the company chooses a bankruptcy filing over a deal with an investor that would let it stay solvent, the Wall Street Journal said.

"Creditors will act quickly and definitively if they perceive that management is (not) acting ... in the best interest of the estate," the paper quoted Edward Weisfelner, a partner with Brown Rudnick LLP - the law firm representing the creditor group - as saying.

The satellite radio company said in response that its management is "continually working to ensure the best possible outcome for the enterprise," the Journal reported on its website on Sunday, adding that a final decision on Sirius' future is expected on Monday.

Liberty Media Corp is in talks with Sirius to invest but not take it over, a source said on Friday, as Sirius tries to stave off a bid by EchoStar Corp.

The talks with Liberty are seen as a last-ditch attempt by Karmazin to hold off EchoStar, which holds $175 million in Sirius convertible bonds due on February 17.

Sirius said it had refinanced some debt that was due in December, but added that it still might have to file for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection if talks toward refinancing other debt did not yield results by Tuesday.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I have Sirius for 3 reasons...

1.) never touching the radio unless I want to while traveling through the outer reaches of North Dakota, Montana, Wyoming or Iowa where there is 1 bible-thumping station for 8 hours.

2.) Playboy radio... I listen so I don't have to look at all those aweful pictures.... LOL

3.) Consistency... I HATE current FM where I have to listen to a mix of freaking Rolling ****ing Stones & Yard Birds to get to MY rock... or tolerate Mel Torme to get to modern jazz... or listen to Buck Back the ****wards Owens so I can listen to Allison Krause.

HD is the same as "fm" programming wise. Same exact broadcast, supposedly "better quality"... translation "buy out hardware & we will grease ya a little.

Sat radio is NOT about SQ its about dedicated/focused programming & selection. One thing I wish the add on units did the ONE thing I loce about my portable: I like the artist seek/song seek feature... I like certain comics (Doug Stanhope, Stephen Lynch, Joe Rogan, Bill Hicks) I like certain bands... etc... I can lock them in & the portable let's me know when they are comming up .. I LOVE that feature... wish my Alpine did that... that's my only complaint.

Rob


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a long time Sirius subscriber. I've always had the 2 year plan and can't really complain about the price or service. It is what it is. The price is reasonable, the content is great, and the SQ is tollerable if you don't crank it.

Listening to FM radio, even for brief periods, makes me want to vomit. It would truely be a sad day if the satellite radio format went the way of the dinosaur. As for HD Radio = HD commercials = :cwm8: 

The satellite radio music variety and lack of censorship alone is truely worth the money. If you have the spare change(literally), Sirius is well worth a listen. Get one of the dockable units like a Sportster or Starmate module and you will always have 44 to 60 minutes of recorded music on tap. Imagine no comercials and being able to FF/RWD through your music. AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Liberty Media agreed to extend $530 million to Sirius XM Radio in exchange for stock and seats on the embattled satellite-radio operator's board.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I've had, used and enjoyed XM for years. Does it sound the greatest ? Of course not. It is the convenience, not the quality. Then again I also dont pay for any of my multiple lines. 

 HD Radio ... bleh I dont even have an antenna on my truck. Removed that the 2nd day of ownership.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I've had, used and enjoyed XM for years. Does it sound the greatest ? Of course not. It is the convenience, not the quality. Then again I also dont pay for any of my multiple lines. 

HD Radio ... bleh I dont even have an antenna on my truck. Removed that the 2nd day of ownership.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I HAD to re-up on my sirius subscription. I canceled it because I was tired of paying for crap, but the wifey won that battle...


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

their note was 2.5% interest.

the liberty note is 15% interest and due in 2012.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

theyre taking away the free internet access with a typical subscription. now you have to pay for the "upgraded" "cd quality 128kbit" internet access. total gay.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Iv'e had it from '05, SQ is bad, content is ok.
I don't know if it's just me, but FM SQ seems to be going downhill as well. I'm pretty sure the DJ's just play mp3's from a computer nowadays.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah, been that way for years.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

No matter what happens even if the raise the prices I will still get sirius love them.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Was interested when they first came out with the sat radio but never took the plunge. Im glad I didnt. Poor sound quality in a digital format is gay. Basing your advertising campaign on content and no commercials, only to turn around and start playing commercials is gay. Paying for activation fees for equipment you just purchased to run their service is gay.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Was interested when they first came out with the sat radio but never took the plunge. Im glad I didnt. Poor sound quality in a digital format is gay. Basing your advertising campaign on content and no commercials, only to turn around and start playing commercials is gay. Paying for activation fees for equipment you just purchased to run their service is gay.


I concur. But I will say that XM needs better programing. It has been over a year since I had the service. Their idea of industrial is nothing short of sad. And Goth and EBM is non-existent. 

They just suck ass for the subculture.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

freemind said:


> I concur. But I will say that XM needs better programing. It has been over a year since I had the service. Their idea of industrial is nothing short of sad. And Goth and EBM is non-existent.
> 
> They just suck ass for the subculture.


I always find it preposterous that people complain about mainstream media and alternate/indie/subculture genre of ANYTHING...
aren;t you HAPPY that a big media conglomerate like XM/Sirius DOESN'T do a good job covering those genres?

Otherwise you'd have to find some new 'edgy' musical genre.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Attack eagle said:


> I always find it preposterous that people complain about mainstream media and alternate/indie/subculture genre of ANYTHING...
> aren;t you HAPPY that a big media conglomerate like XM/Sirius DOESN'T do a good job covering those genres?
> 
> Otherwise you'd have to find some new 'edgy' musical genre.


+1 
I thought it was called 'selling out.' a big no no when your indie cuz now your conforming and its not about the 'art' anymore.


----------



## Bruno Sardine (Dec 19, 2009)

I mainly listen to Sirius for Stern these days, and he's probably leaving in a year. I had XM from about the second month they were out to around 2004 when I switched over to Sirius. The programming on Sirius was much better. XM played a lot of things that I didn't hear on a regular basis, which is not necessarily a bad thing. It's nice to discover hidden gems. The problem I had was they never played anything I wanted to hear. I can only listen through so much filler.

I don't listen to music as much on Sirius because the sound quality is pretty bad. The live performances they play a lot of on the Springsteen channel sound awful. I know live isn't great for SQ anyway, but this sounds like I'm listening to it on someone's cell phone camera. 

I'll likely cancel my subscription if Stern goes. I hate listening to regular radio, even for talk, but there's no point in paying $14.95 a month for ESPN radio on Sirius when all they talk about is East Coast stuff.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Attack eagle said:


> I always find it preposterous that people complain about mainstream media and alternate/indie/subculture genre of ANYTHING...
> aren;t you HAPPY that a big media conglomerate like XM/Sirius DOESN'T do a good job covering those genres?
> 
> Otherwise you'd have to find some new 'edgy' musical genre.


That is a dual-edged sword. There is a bit of mainstream that I like. But, I do love me something different. That is why I listen to Pandora when I get bored of what I have in Mp3 and disc. I'm too open to be a pretentious music lover. 

I just call it as I see it.


----------



## cwells2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Losing Sirius would be devastating. SIRIUS NFL RADIO + HOWARD STERN , how do you mess this up!?


----------

